# pump noise on 13 X5 diesel



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Year later, still comes on and Dealer has no answer what it could be. 
Some of the emission parts have been replaced over the year and 
still comes on.


----------



## ATL Markus (Jan 25, 2015)

I have 17,500 miles since new on my '13 X5d and have heard this noise twice, and only recently. I think it is DEF related. It never lasted more than 10 seconds. Each time I was idling at a stop light. It's either DEF being pumped up to smaller tank or the particulate filter regeneration. It is noisy, but there are no CELs or other warning lights. I think its normal.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

it is noisy. Good to read yours goes off quick. Mine will run for a minute or more now.

Guess has to run a cycle. About 3 day ago came back from the store, started just as pulled
into the garage, just shut car off. This morning ran an errand when started the
noise started up too and ran for a mile or so than went off

Have wondered on short trips when a recycle starts and gets shut off
and not run far too complete. If will clog several times faster. 

Know many say just get out and drive, well you have to have someplace far to
go. Just to drive up and down a road to burn off exhaust soot does not seem
fuel efficient. When salesmen sells diesels, maybe should note that new diesels
are not like the old diesel. Had friends in HS school that drove diesel and never gave
a problem, just going to school and back, smoked like crazy but never broke


----------



## NJPilot172 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Has anyone figured this out yet?*

I purchased a CPO 2013 X5d a few months ago. I first heard the noise, a loud pump sound from underneath the passenger-side of the cabin, that appeared to come and go only when in traffic.

The noise returns randomly at 1-2 month intervals and lasts about 1 minute. I've crawled under the truck (in a parking lot) trying to diagnose the sound and noticed its definately coming from underneath the passenger seat area.

Any news on this topic? I'd like to take the car back to the dealer for service and/or part replacement if applicable.

Thanks!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

It's the DEF transfer pump. It moves fluid from passive storage tank to active tank when needed. While BMW could have installed a quieter pump, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

NJPilot172 said:


> I purchased a CPO 2013 X5d a few months ago. I first heard the noise, a loud pump sound from underneath the passenger-side of the cabin, that appeared to come and go only when in traffic.
> 
> The noise returns randomly at 1-2 month intervals and lasts about 1 minute. I've crawled under the truck (in a parking lot) trying to diagnose the sound and noticed its definately coming from underneath the passenger seat area.
> 
> ...


Do you have rear air suspension or 3rd row seating? If yes then it could be air compressor running which is directly underneath passenger sear (US model).


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally in 3 years the service advisor said was the emission fluid pump... X was in
in for the 3rd oxygen sensor. Under a recall campaign. Was showing service
engine light.. Sensor been replaced every 6K miles


----------

